# 2nd attempt at iui



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my second attempt at IUI. 
My first time was not succesful and a massive emotional rollercoaster on the 2ww. But it seems this time is even worse for my emotions. I had my fisrt scan on 07/11 to reveal i had 15 folicles on one ovary i cant remember how many i had on the other one i was too shocked to listen, i am now worrying about over stimulation!
I have my next scan on 18/11 with possible insamination on 21/11 
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to read that your first IUI wasnt successful, its never easy is it.

Have you discussed with your clinic about OHSS (over stimulating) signs to watch out for, i think if you can keep your fluid levels elevated 
If you experience, pain, vomiting to contact them with your concerns, it does vary clinic to clinic, but i think if all follies continue to grow, they may discuss converting to an IVF thats dependant on sizes etc on your next scan, its difficult to say but i think you need to follow your clinics advice but as i say if you are concerned do call them its what they are there for hun

I hope you are able to proceed and it brings a BFP 

Em


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for the reply, she didnt seem to bothered about the amount of folicles she was just laughin at my reaction!! oh she did say fo rme not to grw them all!!! lol 

think its just me being paranoid about everything i had my heart set that the first try would work and when it didnt im now just so negative about everything pregnancy wise but wrrying bout everythingf else


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Coluldn't read and run without saying good luck! 
xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hiya,

Sorry about your first IUI and I hope all comes good with your current round. I know how you feel.It's a real struggle isn't it? 

I am approaching my 2nd IUI this week with mixed emotions. I thought I'd tell you that my first IUI was abandoned because I had 13 follies at 13-19mm. It was devastating as at every scan it seemed really positive that I was reacting but then it changed tone and was obvious that I was reacting too well. One nurse mentioned about transferring to IVF but the consultant said no. It wasn't dangerous over stimulation but I felt cr*p for ages and just so flat. It didn't help that the 6 week wait til my next natural period meant that I got it when away with work 5hours away and had to delay our next try.

I hope they don't call yours off and they find a way around it.  I'll be thinking of you...take care,

Cee


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanx for all the messages of support! Really means alot!!!   

We have our next scan on friday which i am hopin will have positive result regardin folicle so to insaminate on monday!     

Health wise i feel fine no issues (she says startin to have a weird hot flush!)  

Will post the results of the scan friday evenin!!! 
Once again thanx for the support x

Ame xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope all goes well Ame.

Lots and lots of luck x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ame

Hope all was well with yesterdays scan and everything is on track for insemination for the 21st   

Em


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi girls,

So sorry i didnt comment the other day!!! I had my scan on friday and have 2 eggs !
I am now sat twiddling my thumbs waitin for 11am to be insaminated!!! So here comes the dreaded hated 2ww.

Ame x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Ame

Just wanted to say fab news on the 2 eggs 

 for the insemination and the 

Em


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Great news Ame  
We have 3 follies on the go (at half the dose of puregon from attempt no.1) so Friday they may go for it. Now on HRT drugs as well as the 2 injections to hurry up the womb lining. Bonkers..feel like a human petri dish! Round 2 really isn't as bad as Round 1...everything gets a lot easier.

Anyway..GOOD LUCK..I may be joining you in the 2ww everything crossed!

Loadsa love,
Cee


----------



## SarahAK (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to FF, this is actually my first post here 

Ame hun I also had my second round of IUI done this month (on the 12th, triggered on the 10th).  This month my E2 was VERY low on the day of the trigger shot even though I had around 6 - 8 follicles combined in both ovaries but all marginal in size (all between 16 - 17mm).. so there was little chance of there being any mature eggs.. my RE still decided to go ahead with the IUI and I don't know why.. Anyway.. I don't have much hope from this cycle (the last one was much more promising and I have no idea why it failed..) but the symptoms are driving me nuts. Especially the lower back pain (I think  it could really be because of sitting in front of the laptop for the entire day lol!).

Anyway, here's wishing you luck for your 2ww! It can be dreadful and especially when it's the second time around you're going through it! I'm keeping Fxd for you that this cycle may be the one for you and you don't have to go through the dreadful 2ww until you plan for your next baby


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hey girlies! 

cee how did it go for you? i really am hopin you responded ok nut not too ok! 
the second time round really does not seem to bad at all, i cant explain why but i feel a lot more relaxed. i dont think this time i am so certain that i am pregnant! dont get me wrong am still desperately hopin this wors but im not quite so set on it!

sarahak welcome to FF! 
when is you OTD? mine is 05/12. last time i had a few symptoms like REAL sore boobs, bad tiredness and some cramps that i can only explain as period like but not as bad an the occasional nausea, but this time i have nothin! i wish i had written a diary though as i cant remember when all my symptoms started showing themselves!


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi peeps! 
Firstly i cant stop sayin thanks for all the support your posts have given me.

I am now 10 days post iui and im feeling really positive. I have nor had any bad signs i had last time!! No cramping or badly sore boobs that i felt this time on my last 2ww! I am begining to get sore boobs but not half as bad as last time and i have had not one cramp either!     fingers crossed it stays that way! That all said i have had one different symptom but have no clue what is means but it wakes me up at night (normally when i sleep i dont wake for nothing or anyone!!!)  But i can only explain it as feeling full yet sick at the same time but not feeling actually sick like i want to vomit  but it feels uncomfortable and i have to move!!

Ame xxxx


----------

